# [OT] Und schon wieder ein "Political Hack"...

## Sourcecode

Tjaaja... mittlerweile wirds echt gehandhabt wie ein Kavaliersdelikt div. Datenschutzbestimmungen und Gesetze zu brechen um so seine Politische Meinung zu äussern....

Viele übersehen ( oder wollen ) anscheinend übersehen das dies NICHT ein Kavaliersdelikt ist.

Diesmal traf es opensuse.org, wann genau die Site gehackt wurde kann ich nicht genau sagen, dürfte aber denke ich in den letzten 15 Stunden passiert sein da die Site mit dem Deface imemrnoch online ist und die Maschine nochnicht vom Netz getrennt wurde.

Ich habe vorsorglich natürlich noch nen Screenshot der gehackten Site MIT der Politischen Message gemacht.

Den Screenshot findet ihr hier : http://sourcecode.no-ip.info/defaces/opensuse.org_defacement.jpg

Die Message lautet : 

 *Quote:*   

> IHS IRAN HACKERS SABOTAGE WAS HERE
> 
> Atomic energy is our right
> 
> even with threating us NO one can rule us not to use atomic power , it is our right and we ( all iranian people ) are united in this matter
> ...

 

Mittlerweile nehmen Illegale Aktionen zugunsten von Kämpfen gegen Rechts und gegen Politische Gegner arg zu wie man ja sieht... das sehe ich arg bedenklich da das noch Derbe Folgen haben wird ( auch für Unschuldige )

Das führt nochmal zu einer Treibjagd, wie bei den Leuten die sich Lieder oder Filme Illegal aus dem Netz laden. ( Was das für Folgen für Unschuldige Leute gehabt hat die sich ihr zeug Ehrlich gekauft haben, hat man ja gesehen ( Stichwort Kopierschutz und co ) ).

Ich finde es arg bedenklich das viele das auch für ein Kavaliersdelikt halten, und vor allem sogar noch GUT finden!

So mancher meint wohl das das ganze Lustig ist und keine Harten Strafen nach sich zieht.

Diese "och ist dochnet so schlimm, war dochnur ein hack" Haltung kann ich nicht gutheißen, geschweige denn nachvollziehen ( auch wenn ich selber dafür einen :daumen: smiley mache. ) Denn die meißten wissen wohl nicht was das ganze für Folgen auch für Unschuldige haben kann.

Es ist und bleibt eine Straftat ( Eine die nicht grade mit leichten Strafen gesühnt wird ). ( Ein Hack alleine, wird schon mit 6 Monaten Haftstrafe bestraft! und das ist das MINIMUM! Von Zusätzlicher Strafe und vor Schadensersatz ist noch garnet die Rede denn da kommt noch gehörig was drauf denn beim Hacken brichst du nicht nur 1 Paragraph sondern mehrere.

Das wäre zum einen z.b Ausspähen von Daten, Veränderung von Daten, Illegales Eindringen ( Einbruch ) und und und...

Defacement ist nicht Lustig, es ist auch kein Spaß, JEDES Motiv egal welches steht nicht zur Sache! Es ist und bleibt Illegal und ist auch kein Kavaliersdelikt!

und ja das würde ich auch schreiben wenn eine Linke Seite oder sonstwas gehackt wurde  :Rolling Eyes: 

just my 2 cents....

----------

## Ruad

erstens: Ich stimm dir zu

zweitens: Gegen 2200 oder 2300 war ich noch drauf mit originalem inhalt. Ist also noch recht neu.

drittens: ich geh ins bett  :Wink: 

----------

## longinus

Ist halt immer ein 'zweischneidiges Schwert' als die amerikanischen Homosexuellen deutsches Bier in den Gully gekippt haben weil die bayrische Landesregierung sich getraut hat Seiten mit extremen sexuellen Inhalten zu sperren, da war die Welt für die "Anarchie ist Freiheit und Freiheit ist Internet" noch in Ordnung, nun aber da es auch die zum Teil Anarcho Scene selber trift wird nach den starken Staat gerufen  :Sad: 

Demokratie ist halt eine schwierige Sache im einem Netz das keine wirklichen Grenzen kennt (weder moralisch noch kulturell).

Schade nur wenn es kleine Sites trift, die Betreiber können sich die Rechtmittel zur Verfolgung der Schädiger oft nicht leisten, wohingegen die großen 'Global Players' solche Sachen ganz schnell International verfolgen können.

----------

## Arudil

ich finds mies, wenn sowas allgemeinnützige Seiten trifft.

Abgesehn davon wirft das ein etwas bedenkliches Licht auf die Sicherheit  :Wink: 

----------

## Sas

Ich finds auch nicht richtig und die dort geäußerte politische Meinung unterstütze ich auch keineswegs.

Aber: In welchem Land lebst du denn, dass man dort für so eine Tat mindestens sechs Monate hinter Gitter muss? In Deutschland jedenfalls nicht.

Strafrechtlich kommt hier § 303b StGB Computersabotage in Frage und das wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder Geldstrafe bestraft.

----------

## Anarcho

Selbstverständlich ist es eine Straftat, aber wenn jemand ne rechtsradikale Seite hacked habe ich da absolut nichts gegen!

Ausserdem gibt es da viel viel schlimmere Sachen die von unserem und anderen Staaten verbrochen werden.

In manchen Ländern sind Demonstrationen verboten. Würdest du deshalb auch zustimmen das die (friedlichen) Demonstranten in den Knast müssen?

Es kommt immer auf die Verhältnismässigkeit an.

Aber das ganze wird für dieses Forum hier zu politisch.

(P.S. Wenn jemand den Bush umbringt - bitte soll er!)

----------

## DerCorny

 *Rafer wrote:*   

> Tjaaja... mittlerweile wirds echt gehandhabt wie ein Kavaliersdelikt div. Datenschutzbestimmungen und Gesetze zu brechen um so seine Politische Meinung zu äussern....

 

Manchmal muss man einfach unkonventionelle Wege gehen, um gewisse Mißstände einer breiten Masse vor Augen zu führen (inwiefern bei diesem Hack ein Mißstand vorliegt, ist eine andere Diskussion)

 *Quote:*   

> Viele übersehen ( oder wollen ) anscheinend übersehen das dies NICHT ein Kavaliersdelikt ist.

 

Gibt schlimmeres.

 *Quote:*   

> Mittlerweile nehmen Illegale Aktionen zugunsten von Kämpfen gegen Rechts und gegen Politische Gegner arg zu wie man ja sieht... das sehe ich arg bedenklich da das noch Derbe Folgen haben wird ( auch für Unschuldige )

 

Welche derben Folgen (auch für Unschuldige) stellst du dir da konkret vor? 

 *Quote:*   

> Das führt nochmal zu einer Treibjagd, wie bei den Leuten die sich Lieder oder Filme Illegal aus dem Netz laden.

 

Die habens ja wohl verdient? 

 *Quote:*   

> Ich finde es arg bedenklich das viele das auch für ein Kavaliersdelikt halten, und vor allem sogar noch GUT finden!
> 
> So mancher meint wohl das das ganze Lustig ist und keine Harten Strafen nach sich zieht.
> 
> Diese "och ist dochnet so schlimm, war dochnur ein hack" Haltung kann ich nicht gutheißen, geschweige denn nachvollziehen ( auch wenn ich selber dafür einen :daumen: smiley mache. ) Denn die meißten wissen wohl nicht was das ganze für Folgen auch für Unschuldige haben kann.
> ...

 

Klingst ja fast wie der Herr Beckstein aus Bayern. Möchtest du auch alle Bombenbastelanleitungen ausm Internet filtern? Und noch einmal: Was für Folgen für Unschuldige? Anregen politischer Diskussionen? Angst, wenn jemand dir Mißstände vor Augen führt und dein schönes, ruhiges leben kaputt macht? Eine Website einen halben Tag lang down ist, während woanders Hunderte (ver)hungern?

 *Quote:*   

> Defacement ist nicht Lustig, es ist auch kein Spaß, JEDES Motiv egal welches steht nicht zur Sache! Es ist und bleibt Illegal und ist auch kein Kavaliersdelikt!

 

Viele defacements sind sehr wohl lustig und Motive machen sehr wohl einen Unterschied. Ein defacement um auf Mißstände aufmerksam zu machen hat einen ganz anderen Charakter als ein Hack, der etwa für Industriespionage verwendet wird.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> (P.S. Wenn jemand den Bush umbringt - bitte soll er!)

 

Spinnst du   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Nachher liest das noch wer und führt es aus! Dann habe ich mein ganzes erspartes zum Fenster rausgeworfen! Oder warum glaubst du pumpe ich all mein Geld in Brezelfirmen  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Ich meine, der Plan ist genial! Er mag Brezeln, und ich habe alle Patente für die staubtrockensten Brezeln Weltweit. Okay, das Merchandising kostet ne schöne Stange Geld. Aber hey, einmal hätte es fast geklappt! Und dann denken alle, er sei drann erstickt und niemand wird je auf den Gedanken kommen, dass ich es war..... MUUUUAAAAHHHAAAA........

Aehm... verzeit... war eine lange, lustige Nacht  :Wink: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## mrsteven

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Selbstverständlich ist es eine Straftat, aber wenn jemand ne rechtsradikale Seite hacked habe ich da absolut nichts gegen!

 

Full ACK!!!

Schau mal hier:   :Arrow:  http://de.indymedia.org/2005/10/129338.shtml

----------

## Sourcecode

Hachja wie üblich  :Rolling Eyes:   Feuer bekämpft man eben mit Feuer nicht war?

Gott ist diese Einstellung zum Kotzen...

----------

## ph03n1x

 *Rafer wrote:*   

> Hachja wie üblich   Feuer bekämpft man eben mit Feuer nicht war?
> 
> Gott ist diese Einstellung zum Kotzen...

 

sprengstoff ist besser  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mrsteven

 *Rafer wrote:*   

> Hachja wie üblich   Feuer bekämpft man eben mit Feuer nicht war? Gott ist diese Einstellung zum Kotzen...

 

Volksverhetzung mit dem Hacken einer Naziseite zu vergleichen ist irgendwie...ähem...gewagt...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> Volksverhetzung mit dem Hacken einer Naziseite zu vergleichen ist irgendwie...ähem...gewagt... 

 

Das Hacken fremder Rechner zu tolerieren/gut zu finden nur weil es in diesem Fall zufällig mal eine Seite 'ganz rechts außen' erwischt hat ist allerdings auch gewagt.

Die Motive die hinter einem Hack stehen ändern nunmal nichts daran ob es prinzipiell ok/rechtens ist oder nicht.

Genausowenig wie die derzeit stattfindende Demontage der Pressefreiheit nicht tolerierbar sein DARF, aber das ist ein anderes Thema (und beschäftigt mich persönlich mehr).

----------

## FLP

 *Rafer wrote:*   

> ...Ein Hack alleine, wird schon mit 6 Monaten Haftstrafe bestraft! und das ist das MINIMUM! Von Zusätzlicher Strafe und vor Schadensersatz ist noch garnet die Rede...

 

Das kann ich _wo_ nachlesen?

Mich persönlich hats nur genervt weil ich in dem moment die Mirros für die 10.1 Alpha haben wollte.

Und Kinder nicht vergessen, Autoreifen essen ist kein Kavaliersdelikt.. jawohl! Wenn ich das Wort Kavaliersdelikt höre könnte ich brutalst kotzen.

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> ...Genausowenig wie die derzeit stattfindende Demontage der Pressefreiheit nicht tolerierbar sein DARF, aber das ist ein anderes Thema (und beschäftigt mich persönlich mehr)....

 

Da gabs mal so eine Partei, bei der sich alle in ein Telefonverzeichnis eintragen mussten. Die wären neidisch auf das was unsere Führungsriege der letzten paar Jahre so alles hervorgebracht hat. Ich finds gut, Krieg ist Frienden, Freiheit ist Sklaverei und Überwachung nimmt die Last der Entscheidung. \o/

----------

## Carlo

 *Rafer wrote:*   

> Es ist und bleibt eine Straftat ( Eine die nicht grade mit leichten Strafen gesühnt wird ). ( Ein Hack alleine, wird schon mit 6 Monaten Haftstrafe bestraft! und das ist das MINIMUM! Von Zusätzlicher Strafe und vor Schadensersatz ist noch garnet die Rede denn da kommt noch gehörig was drauf denn beim Hacken brichst du nicht nur 1 Paragraph sondern mehrere.

 

Du kennst Dich im iranischen Rechtssystem aus? Wenn das obige dem deutschen Recht entsprechen sollte, müssen noch folgende Bedingungen erfüllt sein: a) Gerichtsstand Deuschland b) bestehendes Auslieferungsabkommen mit Deutschland c) der Aufwand für den Geschädigten muß sich lohnen. Sollten a), b) und c) zutreffen, muß man immer noch blöd genug sein, sich erwischen zu lassen.

 *Rafer wrote:*   

> Defacement ist nicht Lustig, es ist auch kein Spaß, JEDES Motiv egal welches steht nicht zur Sache! Es ist und bleibt Illegal und ist auch kein Kavaliersdelikt!

 

Bleib mal auf dem Boden. Ohne diese öffentlichkeitswirksamen "Verzierungen" würde noch weniger in Sicherheitsinfrastruktur investiert werden, als es ohnehin der Fall ist. Solange es nämlich "nur" um Kundendaten etc. geht, wird meist nach Möglichkeit lieber alles unter den Teppich gekehrt, als zuzugeben, daß man in dem Bereich eklatant versagt hat.

----------

## mrsteven

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Das Hacken fremder Rechner zu tolerieren/gut zu finden nur weil es in diesem Fall zufällig mal eine Seite 'ganz rechts außen' erwischt hat ist allerdings auch gewagt.
> 
> Die Motive die hinter einem Hack stehen ändern nunmal nichts daran ob es prinzipiell ok/rechtens ist oder nicht.

 

Na ja, so zufällig ist das im Fall dieser Naziseite nicht. Außerdem sieht das das Innenministerium (mit dessen aktueller Politik ich ansonsten auch nicht unbedingt einverstanden bin) auch etwas anders:   :Arrow:  http://www.heise.de/tp/r4/artikel/7/7332/1.html

Nichtsdestotrotz bleibt sowas natürlich eine Grauzone.

Es handelt sich halt um die alte und immer noch nicht ausreichend beantwortete Frage wie man am besten gegen solche Gruppierungen vorgeht.

----------

## Freanan

Mag sein, dass solche Hacks sehr negative Konsequenzen für einen haben können und deswegen rechtlich geshen kein "Kavaliersdelikt" sind.

Aber für moralisch verwerflich halte ich sie deswegen trotzdem nicht. Schade und falsch finde ich es, wenn es eine Site trifft, die mit der "Message" nichts zu tun hat,

aber prinzipiell sehe ich nicht ein, wieso ein solcher Angriff verwerflich sein sollte.

Über den Iran.. Ja ich finde die USA geht es nichts an, was dieser souverände Staat tut, solange er den USA keinen Schaden damit zufügt.

Die Leute haben völlig Recht wenn sie das knowhow in ihrem Land behalten wollen. Was Atomwaffen angeht, finde ich es nicht weniger legitim wenn der Iran welche hat als wenn die USA welche haben.

Über das Hacken rechter Seiten: Finde ich persönlich dumm, weil ich an Sprech, Presse und Meinungsfreiheit glaube, selbst für eine der meinen widersprechende Ideologie.

Es ist einfach kindisch, Leuten deren Meinung man nicht mag (metaphorisch) das Mikrofon abzudrehen.

Aber wie oben so auch hier: Wenn man zu dieser linksgerichteten political correctness Szene gehört und es ansonsten für richtig hält, die Sprechfreiheit anderer einzuschränken, sehe ich auch hier nichts wirklich verwerfliches, dann auch etwas dafür zu tun (z.b. solch ein Hack).

----------

## bbgermany

als "kavaliersdelikt" kann man sowas bestimmt nicht bezeichnen. das problem liegt viel tiefer, was macht man, wenn es einen erwischt. bei kommerziellen seiten bedeutet das große kosten, da jemand "abgestellt" werden muss, der das ganze wieder repariert und die eventuell entstandenen löcher (oder bereits vorhandenen) zu schließen.

ich persönlich hatte auf meinem root-server auch schonmal so ein "defacing". bei uns war es einfach ein problem, dass sich ein skriptkiddie aus brazilien, sich eine vor einem tag bekannte schwachstelle in der phpbb ausgesucht hatte um alle index seiten mit seinem schrott auszutauschen. was macht man aber in diesem fall. klar kann man das ganze an den zuständigen isp (für den fall, dass man diesen herausbekommt) leiten. aber meistens sitzen solche in angeblich weit entfernten ländern und sind nahezu unerreichbar.

vielleicht kennt der eine oder andere das buch "Das Kuckucksei". diese techniken werden heute noch gerne benutzt.

"defacing" oder "cracking" (es ist nunmal nicht "hacking") ist nicht schön und zeigt einfach nur das diese leute zuviel zeit haben und eigentlich eher einen job angeboten bekommen sollten, da sie in vielen fällen auch einfach nur auf sicherheitsmängel hinweisen, wenn auch nicht auf besonders schöne art und weise.

just my 2 cents.

----------

## FLP

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> ...ich persönlich hatte auf meinem root-server auch schonmal so ein "defacing". bei uns war es einfach ein problem, dass sich ein skriptkiddie aus brazilien, sich eine vor einem tag bekannte schwachstelle in der phpbb ausgesucht hatte um alle index seiten mit seinem schrott auszutauschen. was macht man aber in diesem fall. klar kann man das ganze an den zuständigen isp (für den fall, dass man diesen herausbekommt) leiten. aber meistens sitzen solche in angeblich weit entfernten ländern und sind nahezu unerreichbar...

 

Me, myself and I?  :Very Happy: 

Du kannst natürlich zu Mama Anwalt laufen und ganz doll weinen und hoffen das du einen Lutscher bekommst, das wird dich aber nicht vor weiteren Angriffen schützen. Der nächste Angriff ist dann vielleicht nicht mehr zurück verfolgbar, oder erfolgt z.B. über Botnetze. Du kannst aber auch deinen Kopf einschalten und dir Techniken überlegen wie du Angriffe abwehren und im Ernstfall wieder rückgängig machen kannst, Dinge wie Backups, Hiddenprimary, Failover, Chrootjails, Honypots, uvm. Computer sind noch lange keine ausgereifte und zuverlässige Technik auch, wenn  paar BWL-Studenten das gerne erzählen und irgend so eine Klitsche in Redmond das auf ihre Fahnen geschrieben hat.

----------

## reyneke

Ich persönlich finde defacing, ob nun von rechts oder links ausgeführt, für eine Verletzung der Rechte des jeweiligen Betreibers der Site. Es gibt legitime Arten, seine Meinung kundzugeben - bei uns in der Bundesrepublik zumindest. Es ist auf keinen Fall nötig, das geistige Werk eines anderen kaputtzumachen und zeugt ganz einfach von schlechtem Stil.

Da wir gerade bei schlechtem Stil sind:

Andererseits halte ich es auch für bedenklich grundlos mit politisch fragwürdigen Signaturen zu provozieren. Mag ja sein, daß die Band in Deinem Zitat die Leute zum Denken anregen will. Du allerdingst regst die Forenteilnehmer an, Dich tatsächlich in eine Ecke zu stellen, da das Zitat alleine nicht das aussagt, was Du gerne zum Ausdruck bringen willst. 

Generell halte ich solche Denkanstöße hier für unangebracht. Deine Meinung in allen Ehren, aber ich belästige dich hier auch nicht mit einer permanenten, provokativen Äußerung meiner Meinung, wie es Deine Sig tut.

BTW: In welche Richtung soll mich das denn zum Nachdenken anregen? Für mich riecht das ganz stark nach Revisionismus.

Mit trotzdem freundlichen Grüßen,

reyneke.

----------

## Hungry Hugo

 *reyneke wrote:*   

> [...]Da wir gerade bei schlechtem Stil sind:
> 
> Andererseits halte ich es auch für bedenklich grundlos mit politisch fragwürdigen Signaturen zu provozieren. Mag ja sein, daß die Band in Deinem Zitat die Leute zum Denken anregen will. Du allerdingst regst die Forenteilnehmer an, Dich tatsächlich in eine Ecke zu stellen, da das Zitat alleine nicht das aussagt, was Du gerne zum Ausdruck bringen willst. 
> 
> Generell halte ich solche Denkanstöße hier für unangebracht. Deine Meinung in allen Ehren, aber ich belästige dich hier auch nicht mit einer permanenten, provokativen Äußerung meiner Meinung, wie es Deine Sig tut.
> ...

 

Erstmal zur Signatur: Ich denke das die Signatur nichts mit dem Thread zu tun hat. Feinflug ist eine Band die auch Sachen anspricht die keiner in den Mund nimmt. Da sind sie aber nicht alleine siehe Marilyn Manson und der ist ja auch kein Nazi....  :Cool: .

Jeder sollte und muß seine eigene Meinung äußern können alles andere führt zu nichts wie man schon oft in der Geschicht beobachten konnte (ich will nur an die Bürger der ehemaligen DDR erinnern, die wenn sie ihre eigene Meinung offiziell aussprachen unter Beobachtung genommen wurden und wenn sie dies nicht einstellten sehr schnell im Knast gelandet sind!!!).

Zum Denkanstoß: Richtig ist natürlich das so etwas nicht in ein Forum von Gentoo gehört (ich denke mal wenn einer mehr über Feinflug wissen will kann er ja selber danach suchen...)

Zum Revisionismus: Nun ja ich glaube es sind alle alt genug um mit so einem Link umzugehen  :Very Happy:  und für sich zu entscheiden was sie davon halten.

Zum Abschluß: Signaturen sollen ja eine "persönliche" Note haben, nicht aber eine politische Diskusion anregen. Dafür haben wir doch unsere geliebten und hoch bezahlte Politiker  :Laughing: .

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

## reyneke

 *Hungry Hugo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Zum Revisionismus: Nun ja ich glaube es sind alle alt genug um mit so einem Link umzugehen  und für sich zu entscheiden was sie davon halten.
> 
> 

 

Ich habe niemandes Meinungsfreiheit infrage gestellt (s.o.). Ich sag halt auch meine Meinung. Muß ich mir jetzt Intoleranz vorwerfen lassen? Gut. 

Aber ich frage mich halt, in welche Richtung man mich mit solcherlei Anspielungen zum Denken anregen will. Mal ganz nüchten nachgefragt: Wozu soll das Kokettieren mit dem Nationalsozialismus denn führen? Allerdings hab ich auch keine Lust auf eine ausgedehnte politische Diskussion hier, daher: PN an mich?

----------

## dalu

über was genau soll es zum nachdenken anregen?

das nazideutschland russland vor mehr als 60 jahren angegriffen hatte und dabei ziemlich viele getötet wurden?

zum thema *lach* bleib mal auf dem teppich echt

hmm warum antworte ich überhaupt.. wollte eigentlich was ganz anderes wissen

----------

## chilla

 *Quote:*   

> Selbstverständlich ist es eine Straftat, aber wenn jemand ne rechtsradikale Seite hacked habe ich da absolut nichts gegen!

 

Mal ehrlich: Ich hab was dagegen, wenn jemand eine Seite hackt und damit der Arbeit anderer Leute schaden zufügt. Aber dies gilt ebenso für opensuse wie für rechtsradikale. 

Nein, ich bin nicht rechts gesonnen. Jedoch bin ich tierlieb und habe mitleid mit dummen Menschen - und so finde ich, dass auch diesen rechten Deppen die Rechte zustehen, die uns allen zustehen. Das was heutzutage "rechts" ist, ist nichtmehr das, was es mal vor 60 Jahren war. Und nur weil einige deppen meinen, sie könnten deutschland vom rest der Welt abschoten und ihr eigenes Ding drehen, bedeutet das noch lange nicht, dass man nichts dagegen haben sollte, wenn ihre Arbeit durch solche Dinge zerstört werden. Meines Erachtens nach haben diese Jungs genauso ein Recht auf Meinungsäußerung wie alle anderen auch. Die mehrheit der europäer hat gelernt und weiss mit soetwas umzugehen. Man muss nicht ihre Seiten hacken um ihren Ruf zu demolieren  :Smile:  da gibt es ganz andere und wesentlich effektivere wege um auch dem rest der Welt klarzumachen, dass das was die da schreiben purer unfug ist. <- Aber auch unfug hat ein recht auf existenz  :Wink: 

----------

## misterjack

 *chilla wrote:*   

> Jedoch bin ich tierlieb und habe mitleid mit dummen Menschen - und so finde ich, dass auch diesen rechten Deppen die Rechte zustehen, die uns allen zustehen.  Und nur weil einige deppen meinen, sie könnten deutschland vom rest der Welt abschoten und ihr eigenes Ding drehen, bedeutet das noch lange nicht, dass man nichts dagegen haben sollte, wenn ihre Arbeit durch solche Dinge zerstört werden.

 

Die dummen Deppen von der Straße sind doch nur die Handlanger von rechten geistig Entwickelten. Und von denen gibts genug, darunter auch Studenten etc. Ich würde mal nicht eine Bevölkerungsschicht komplett als dumm hinstellen

----------

## manuels

ähmm, das ganze wird ja sowie so ein bisschen offtopic   :Laughing: , daher die frage:

wo ist denn der unterscheid zwischen opensuse und suse? (opensuse kannte ich bis jetzt noch garnicht)

opensuse ist doch kostenlos - da machen die sich doch selber konkurenz... oder wie läuft das?

----------

## chrib

Die OpenSuse-Faq sollte Deine Frage beantworten.

----------

## Hungry Hugo

Hi manuels,

 *manuels wrote:*   

> [...]wo ist denn der unterscheid zwischen opensuse und suse? (opensuse kannte ich bis jetzt noch garnicht)
> 
> opensuse ist doch kostenlos - da machen die sich doch selber konkurenz... oder wie läuft das?

 

hmm das sieht ja mal ganz stark danach aus als wolle Novell verstärkt die Entwicklung, mit Hilfe der Benutzer, von Suse vorantreiben.... um somit auch die "Produktions-" Kosten für die käuflich zu erwerbende Version senken. Kein unüberlegter Schritt... viele Leute schaffen mehr wie einige Wenige (im Bezug auf testen und entwickeln).

Na mal sehen was das gibt... man sollte die Entwicklung mal im Auge behalten  :Cool: ... aber wieder zurück von Gentoo zu Suse naja im nächsten Leben vielleicht  :Very Happy: .

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

## chilla

 *Quote:*   

> Die dummen Deppen von der Straße sind doch nur die Handlanger von rechten geistig Entwickelten. Und von denen gibts genug, darunter auch Studenten etc. Ich würde mal nicht eine Bevölkerungsschicht komplett als dumm hinstellen

 

Will ich eigentlich auch nich. Ich will hier auch keinen Streit anzetteln und muss zugeben: es war eher dumm von mir, es so auszudrücken. Ich wollte damit nur meine Aussage unterstreichen, dass ich die Grundgedanken der meisten rechtsradikalen als "dumm" empfinde - ihnen aber trotzdem gewisse Rechte einräume - nämlich die, die ich mir selbst und jedem anderen auch einräume. 

Das war nur meine Reaktion auf die Bemerkung, es sei nicht weiter schlimm wenn man die Seiten von Rechtsradikalen leuten hacken würde. Ich glaube jedoch, du verstehst, was ich meine  :Smile: 

----------

## longinus

Wie Dumm muß man sein um nicht zu erkennen das Begriffe wie 'Rechts' oder 'Links' nur sehr wenig Aussagekraft haben und nur zur Polarisierung diehnen , jeder Mensch hat seine eigene Lebenseinstellung, diese so pauschal etwas zuzuordnen imho wäre Fatal und Falsch, wie etwa "Gentoo Benutzer sind die Guten und Windows Benutzer die dummen Radikalen".

Wenn Jemand gegen Faschisten und Neonazis ist, dann soll er sie bitte auch dort bekämpfen wo sie die größte Macht haben, nämlich an der Börse und in den internationalen Konzernen, den dort wird man wenig Linke finden, aber "Geiz ist Geil" drum ignoriert man das und kauft bei Suturn und Modia Markt  :Sad: 

----------

## chilla

ich will in einem forenpost nicht über die unterschiedlichen geisteslagen von rechts und links rumschwafeln. Ein bisschen pauschalisierung lässt sich eben nicht vermeiden, wenn nicht gerade seine doktorarbeit verfassen möchte. 

Aber wenn wir schon von faschisten und neonazis reden: 

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn Jemand gegen Faschisten und Neonazis ist, dann soll er sie bitte auch dort bekämpfen wo sie die größte Macht haben, nämlich an der Börse und in den internationalen Konzernen

 

Wie kommst du dazu, dass sich am freien Markt und in internationalen faschos etc. rumtummeln? 

Ich will nicht rumfalmen und mir ist bewusst, dass der thread offtopic gezogen wird. Hoffe mir ist desswegen niemand böse - aber man darf ja auch ma über was anderes reden  :Wink: 

Es gibt einen unterschied zwischen dem, was große Konzere machen, dem, was die "börsianer" machen und dem Denken eines neonazis, der die arische rasse immernoch für die überlegene hält und fremde kulturen, religionen, rassen aus purem hass unterdrücken will. wie kommst du darauf, diese miteinander zu verbinden oder gemeinsame schnittmengen zwischen ihnen zu finden?

----------

## slick

Eigentlich wollte ich mich ja aus der Diskussion herraushalten, aber irgendwie juckt es mir in den Fingern wenn ich das hier so lese...

Also ich finde diese ganze rechts- und links-Diskussion vollkommen für überflüssig. Ok, wir Deutschen neigen dazu aufgrund unserer Geschichte alles etwas strenger zu sehen, aber hey, das ist 50 Jahre her. Ich symphatisiere weder noch, allerdings möchte ich gern mal folgendes Beispiel bringen: Hist ein Amerikaner die amerikane Flagge im Vorgarten ist er Patriot und besitzt Nationalstolz, macht das ein Deutscher wird er erstmal pauschal der rechten Gesinnung zugeordnet. Ich finde daher die ganze Diskussion gegen rechts oder gegen links für vollkommen überflüssig. Die einen haben Nationalstolz und wollen das eigene Volk/Land besser berücksichtigen, die anderen wollen alle Freiheiten. Im Endeffekt ist mir das doch vollkommen egal, solange Toleranz füreinander da ist. Wenn wir von "Nazis" sprechen werden damit umgangsprachlich die "Hitler-Anbeter" gemeint und ich denke hier ist auch das gewisse Mißverständnis, denn "rechts" ist meiner Meinung nach nichts weiter wie ausgeprägter Nationalstolz (und hat erstmal nichts mit "klassischen Nazionalsozialisten" zu tun) und links ist nichts weiter als der Drang der eigenen uneingeschränkten Selbstbestimmung.

----------

## chilla

Du hast recht. rechts und links sind bezeichnungen für gruppen, denen man nicht wirklich was ankreiden kann. 

Mir geht es jedoch häufig so, dass wenn ich von "rechts" spreche, meine ich eigentlich die rechtsradikalen - die die du als hitleranhänger etc. bezeichnest. Das ist nicht ganz richtig von mir, denn ich muss dir zustimmen:patriotismus ist nicht unbedingt etwas verwerliches. 

"rechts" rutscht eben schneller über die zunge oder die finger, als "rechtsradikal". somit liegt es an mir, wenn michdiesbezüglich jemand missversteht.

----------

## mrsteven

 *chilla wrote:*   

> patriotismus ist nicht unbedingt etwas verwerliches.

 

Na ja, das kann nur leicht in Nationalismus umschlagen. Was soll eigentlich so toll am Nationalstolz sein? Wie kann man stolz darauf sein, einen englischen, deutschen, französischen oder anderen Pass zu haben, ohne dass man eigentlich was für die zufällige Tatsache kann, Staatsbürger eines bestimmten Landes zu sein? Schließlich ist das ja eigentlich nur Zufall.

Wenn man Patriotismus als Vaterlandsliebe begreift, warum begrenzt man das nur auf das Land, indem man zufällig zur Welt gekommen ist?

Die derzeitigen globalen Probleme (wachsende Armut, Klimaerwärmung usw.) erfordern es eigentlich, dass man auch mal ein wenig über den Tellerrand hinausschaut. Aber nein, solange es nicht unmittelbar die eigene Umgebung betrifft, kümmert es niemanden...  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Quote:*   

> Hist ein Amerikaner die amerikane Flagge im Vorgarten ist er Patriot und besitzt Nationalstolz

 

Finde ich aus oben genannten Gründen übrigens genauso blöd.

----------

